# Chattanooga Trial



## Marty Bullington (Dec 15, 2005)

Any news???


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Scrapped the first Open test. First eight dogs nailed it. I think the new test is a single with a blind. I think the mark is 350 and blind is farther. 


John


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

6 month old St. Elmo's Maximian Mutt owned by Bill Wertz completed 2 series in the Derby but went out in the 3rd series. Woo Hoo what a litter that will be.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm tired. Not news at all....Back at it tomorrow....kg
I hate this whole Vp setup, by the way. It is NOT user friendly. I tried to add more to my post and it flat wouldn't take it....


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Roger Perry said:


> 6 month old St. Elmo's Maximian Mutt owned by Bill Wertz completed 2 series in the Derby but went out in the 3rd series. Woo Hoo what a litter that will be.


Tell us more. And remind us again why you would run a 6-month old in a derby?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Because if Bill trains it, it's more human than dog !!! Probaly whispered in Mutts ear, cheat the water and you get to sleep in a crate.

Seriously, watch this dog he will be a winner.

JK
________
Ford XY Falcon GT history


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Tell us more. And remind us again why you would run a 6-month old in a derby?


Club donation?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Tell us more. And remind us again why you would run a 6-month old in a derby?



Obviously Bill thought Mutt was ready to run a derby. He wanted to know how far his training has come. To complete two series Mutt had to be steady at the line and deliver to hand. FC/AFC Coolwater's Ice Tiger had his SH at 8 months old and 2 Master Passes at 10 months old.


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

if anybody gets anthing else let us know.

thanks.


----------



## Chaney S K (Apr 5, 2007)

Anyone have the results from the Derby? I heard they scrapped the last series after 7 of 11 dogs left had picked up both birds in that series.


----------



## Waterwolves (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations to Tammy Bell & Max on winning th Chattanooga derby. Max's sire is Tammy's dog Rusti. Rusti was lost last year to a water-borne bacterial infection. Max has 8 points in 4 starts so far!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

35 back to the 2nd series in the Am. 1st series got few answers. 2nd series land blind was difficult (approx 450 yds, variable wind & hard to judge depth at the stake at least for me).

There are 13 back to the 3rd series in the Am & I'm not one of them. Sorry don't have callbacks but I'm pretty sure that Jason Fleming, Kip Kemp, Connie Cleveland, Frank Jones, Keith Pharr & Brad Bowyer have dogs among the callbacks. Sorry that I left some out but got callbacks late last night & didn't have anything to write with at the time.

1st series open was very long single poison bird picked up after longer blind (both 500yds + with big swim).

As for Wertz & 6 mos old in the derby, the dog was apparently more capable that some in the derby field over twice his pup's age. And clearly Bill's training approach is unique but very effective for him.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

any results


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks so much, Waterwolves!

It was GREAT for Max to win his first derby at Chattanooga. I will ALWAYS cherish this win because Chattanooga was the last trial that Rusti ever ran. Rusti was a great dog limited by his VERY amateur handler. 

I am sure that Rusti would be very proud of his son, Max. I am so lucky to have him. 

If I remember right the other derby placements were:

2nd Carter Hughes with Tommy Fairchild's dog
3rd Lynn Troy (not sure which dog)
4th Wally Riffle
RJ Jason Baker (not sure which dog)


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results are on EE.kg


----------



## Matt Griffiths (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations To Tommy L. Fairchild and Carya on their Derby Red!!!


----------

